# Any OEM Euro (aspherical) side mirror glass yet?



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

I've done this mod to every VW I've owned...










But I can't find them yet for the Beetle, only the flat US-DoT ones.

Any word on where and when we can get the Euro-spec glass?


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Nothing yet. I think the taller, more square mirrors our Beetles use here are must only be fitted on US Beetles/Jettas/Passats. 

FWIW, when I first got my Beetle last November, I set the mirrors up so that the far inside edge lined up with the rear edge of the cabin of the car, and I had terrible blind spots, after awhile of driving it, I aligned the mirrors further out (so that if I'm centered in a lane, the bottom right corner lines up with the traffic lines heading behind me, roughly the edge of the mirror is over the outside edge of the fenders and not the cabin), thus the mirrors are pointing into the adjacent lanes, and there is no more blind spot in the car. As the rear of a passing car is still in my mirror, the front of it is in the corners of my vision, and I no longer have to crane my neck around to check blind spots.


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

So, then, anything aftermarket? Other than those awful stick-on fish-eye mirrors from AutoZone.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

g-man_ae said:


> So, then, anything aftermarket? Other than those awful stick-on fish-eye mirrors from AutoZone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



nope nope nope, issue is our mirrors aren't the same of ROW so aftermarket folks can't just grab a driver side from one country and passenger from another and sell them to us, and it limits the market. I really miss mine two years into the beetle but there aren't any options.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I found part numbers today, finally got my ETKA back up and running. If anyone can get their hands on these that would be awesome!


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Dude, so awesome! One Internet high five for you!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

order 'em and tell us if they fit because i'll buy a pair instantly, in the past people kept finding the wrong sized ones from the launch edition or something


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> order 'em and tell us if they fit because i'll buy a pair instantly, in the past people kept finding the wrong sized ones from the launch edition or something


These were listed directly for the 2012+ Beetle so I'm not worried if they'll fit, now whether you can order this part number from a US dealer is a whole other question. I'm gonna try and see if I can this week if I have time. ETKA is showing them for $100/each though

posted using tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> These were listed directly for the 2012+ Beetle so I'm not worried if they'll fit, now whether you can order this part number from a US dealer is a whole other question. I'm gonna try and see if I can this week if I have time. ETKA is showing them for $100/each though
> 
> posted using tapatalk


So what we do is just hit up oemplus, partsforvw, esc, and ask them to stock it. let them handle freight into the us etc


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

also where's the left, I need me a matching pair!


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Post drivers and passenger part numbers, I'll call and order a set tomorrow.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> also where's the left, I need me a matching pair!





Obnoxiousblue said:


> Post drivers and passenger part numbers, I'll call and order a set tomorrow.


Guys look at the picture I posted and look at the remarks, it shows left and right. Or am I just crazy?

Edit: Nvm I am crazy just noticed only left convex mirrors. I'll take another look at etka today but I'm pretty sure that's all it showed

posted using tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

VW Part No. 5C6 857 522 A is a direct 'right side' replacement for the 2012 Jetta. If our 
cars use the exact same shape/size mirror it will fit.......but do they? There doesn't seem
to be any mirror listed that is 'convex' & 'heated' for the left side. A part number that
is one digit different from the above listed one and only shows as ' flat ' glass is part
number 5C6 857 521 A.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

ridgemanron said:


> VW Part No. 5C6 857 522 A is a direct 'right side' replacement for the 2012 Jetta. If our
> cars use the exact same shape/size mirror it will fit.......but do they? There doesn't seem
> to be any mirror listed that is 'convex' & 'heated' for the left side. A part number that
> is one digit different from the above listed one and only shows as ' flat ' glass is part
> number 5C6 857 521 A.



Yup, when everyone from OEMPLUS to ESC says there isn't an option as the mirrors are different sizes abroad where they use aspherical stuff, I believe them. I don't have an Mk6 but to my eye the jetta mirror housing looks different, shorter and wider.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I have a mk6 gti and 3 mk6 jettas in the family ill check mirror differences this weekend and post pictures.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

sp33dy said:


> I have a mk6 gti and 3 mk6 jettas in the family ill check mirror differences this weekend and post pictures.


If one could be found to be a wider and longer in a VW, so as to insure easy plug and play, a window
glass installer should be able to use the Beetle's mirrors as templates, cutting the relacement ones
to the same exact size.


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

Bumping this back from the dead because it appears the 2015 Jetta VI mirrors are the same as the 2012 Beetle.




























Here's the Jetta's passenger-side mirror flipped and loosely placed in the driver-side mirror housing of the Beetle.










This is good news since ECS makes replacement glass in Euro-OEM style.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_VI-Sedan_Facelift-TDI/Exterior/ES2796279/










Sorry for the broken mirror. It was like that when I opened the box from ECS. While I was waiting for a replacement, I took these photos.



Sent from a clumsy app that isn't much better than a mobile browser.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So who's gonna be the first to try? I got overspray on my mirrors so I'm contemplating giving it a shot

posted via tapatalk


----------



## StuBeck (Apr 12, 2009)

Did anyone ever try this? My wife has a 2016 Beetle Classic and I'm looking for new mirrors since the stock ones are pretty difficult to see anything with. Thanks!


----------



## UNDER PSI (Aug 23, 2015)

*Heated Blind Spot Mirrors/Upgraded blue tinted mirror glass Part # 009592ECSKT Brand ECS*

I have a set of the Blue Blind Spot Mirrors from ECS , I installed them on my 2012 Beetle Turbo , then immediately removed them as I didn't like them and couldn't get used to the Vertical line and angled glass , My vision isn't the greatest So maybe it's my eyes , But I would sell them if anyone interested , I know I should post in Classifieds , but I am responding to thread ECS TUNING Heated Blind Spot Mirror - Set
Upgraded blue tinted mirror glass to allow you to see everything around you
Mfg Part #
009592ECSKT
Brand
ECS


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

I checked the Keffer VW parts site. The factory mirror glass has the same P/N's for the Jetta-VI and Beetle. So I bought a set of the aspherical glass from ECS Tuning, and it does indeed fit :thumbup:


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

g-man_ae said:


> I checked the Keffer VW parts site. The factory mirror glass has the same P/N's for the Jetta-VI and Beetle. So I bought a set of the aspherical glass from ECS Tuning, and it does indeed fit :thumbup:


Looks great, are those the blue tinted one?


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

KCXTWO said:


> Looks great, are those the blue tinted ones?


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

Yes, they're the blue tinted ones ECS sourced for the Jetta-VI.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

g-man_ae said:


> Yes, they're the blue tinted ones ECS sourced for the Jetta-VI.


Thank you


----------



## UNDER PSI (Aug 23, 2015)

*My mirrors are No Longer For Sale*

My mirrors are No Longer For Sale


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

So far as we know, there isn't an OEM option for the aspherical or "blind spot" mirror glass. The only option is the set sold by ECS Tuning. Although made for the Jetta-VI, I can confirm they do in fact fit the 2012 Beetle.










Unfortunately they are nowhere near "OEM" quality - IMO they're more like what you'd find on eBay from mainland China. The glass seems to be cut a little rough around the edges, and there's something not right about the tint. After less than a year, that "not right" quality is the tint removing itself from the glass:










(pic from wife's 2012 Beetle Base)

See that spot near the middle that looks like someone sneezed on the mirror? That's the blue tint flaking off :thumbdown: 

I'm surprised this happened with an ECS product... Buyer beware.


----------



## PROvoker (Feb 1, 2020)

This is to share my experience. Hope this may help.
I bought pre-owned US market 2015 Bettle Base for my wife. Since there is no official replacement for stock US left flat mirror(P/N:*5C6857521J)I had to try on several mirror glasses designed for other VW cars with a help of local VW dealer. I was pretty sure european jetta VI mirror should fit but it didn't. Then I tried one designed for european VW Polo/UP models ( P/N: 6RU857521F) and surprisingly it fitted. It is not 100% same shape(a bit tight in the upper left corner) but you can plug it in your mirror housing and adjust it. 

A couple of slight modifications have to be performed before installation so that it looks like the stock mirror on the reverse side. Namely to cut one out of two plastic 'stability ears' on the back side of the mirror and to bend heating plugs strictly vertical (90° angle) with a help of pliers. Stock flat mirror has only one 'stability ear' made of metal hence there is only one slot for such thing in the US Bettle mirror housing. It should be obvious once you carefully remove your stock mirror and compare reverse sides of both. 
It is OEM VW convex and heated. The price is abt 3 times cheaper than for the stock one. Attached a couple of pictures fyi. Sorry for the quality.

IMO overall visibility has increased greatly.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/5Pko32


----------

